# Legends Car Motor and ESC Choices



## 427Cobra (Jan 30, 2018)

Newby here, just starting out with a new RJ legends car. The club that I'll be racing with says that you can use a 21.5 brushless motor with a 1S lipo. OK, there's a wide variety of choices here and to be honest, I'm trying to keep on a reasonable budget. A friend recommended the Hobbywing Xerun V10 G2 motor. I noticed that there are two versions, a Competition and a Competition Modified. I don't know which one to choose.

I also noticed that there are a wide variety of ESC's available. No clue what to choose. The specs on the motor says it pulls 120 watts @ max power, so I'm thinking I need that big of an ESC. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

There's a limited selection of 1S lipos available, my question is, how big do I need to safely run a 6 or 7 lap race? It seems most 1S batteries are either 5000 or 7000 mAh. I'm thinking smaller, lighter would be better, but I don't want to run out of electrons before the race is over.

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Regarding the motor, "Modified" nowadays usually refers to motors of 10.5 turns or less. I did not see a 21.5 "Modified", only the G2 Competition. So it doesn't look to me like there is a choice.

Some places that run Legends require ESCs that are not capable of advanced timing (like my club). For those places, a Hobbwing Justock is a good choice, but you will also need a voltage booster or a receiver pack because a 1S LiPo will not provide enough voltage for most current setups. Alternatively, you can find ESCs with built-in boosters, but most of those have the capability for timing advance in the ESC and may not be legal at all tracks even when set for "blinky" mode.

I would go with the biggest pack you can find and mount it low in the car for low C.G.

I only use about 1200 mAHr with a 17.5 in a 5 minute race and I run a Trinity 7000 pack mounted flush with the bottom of the chassis. The higher the capacity, the longer it holds a higher voltage.


----------

